# Spanish



## mnskaggs (Nov 20, 2012)

Where is best place to fish for Spanish and what tackle ?


----------



## PurpleNGold (Mar 15, 2011)

Theres still some around within a few miles of the beach but not as thinck as a month or two ago. When you find them theyll hit just about anything. Cigs, live bait, spoons, gotchas, bubble rigs, pomp jigs, speck rigs. Theyre not picky!

A small live LY is also hard to beat.


----------

